# Anyone interested in attending an AI Course? UPDATE!!!



## MiaBella Farm (Jul 22, 2008)

*I HAVE THE DATE:*
NOVEMBER 22 & 23, 2009

If you still plan on attending, please let me know ASAP&#8230;I have only received a deposit from 2 people so far.

Thanks!

MICHELLE

I was thinking of being a "host farm" for the 2 day AI course offered by BIO-Genics. The cost is $750 for up to 10 people. Day one is classroom instruction and Day two is hands-on. You would need to bring a doe in heat with you to my farm for day 2.

If anyone is interested let me know...you can go here for more details: http://www.biogenicsltd.com/clinics.html
If I can get around 10 people to participate and split the cost...I will be a host and we can coordinate dates that work for everyone. Does not have to be THIS year...I am just trying to find out who is interested.

Michelle


----------



## Mad Helper (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: Anyone interested in attending an AI Course?*

I am!
Great idea.
Steve Higgins


----------



## Rambar Ranch (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Anyone interested in attending an AI Course?*

You can sign me up for it if you can do it this year. I'm stocking up on everything now to do AI in the fall.

Ray Adams


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Anyone interested in attending an AI Course?*

I think that would be a wonderful idea, I know Silvia is talking about it also, might want to email her she is always soo busy! Is she also going to do buck collection? Vicki


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Anyone interested in attending an AI Course?*

I would love to but would rather not to carry a doe down if Vicki or someone has one for me.


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: Anyone interested in attending an AI Course?*

Since it has been 20 years since I have AI'ed I could sure use a refresher course. So I guess that would mean I am interested also.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Anyone interested in attending an AI Course?*

Sondra I could easily CIDR and extra doe to bring for you to do, in fact I could do this for several people! Vicki


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Anyone interested in attending an AI Course?*

Well this all depends on when it is if I could be gone two days or not after rethinking this not sure at all if smart for me.


----------



## laughter777 (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: Anyone interested in attending an AI Course?*

I might be interested.


----------



## Madfarmer (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: Anyone interested in attending an AI Course?*

Count me in! ( Especially if we're gonna collect & use Mr. Goodbar!)

Tom


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Anyone interested in attending an AI Course?*

 Oh thats subtle Tom  I will likely do my mini-manchas if the mountain won't sell to Mohamad then Mohamad will buy the mountain's semen  Vicki


----------



## Madfarmer (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: Anyone interested in attending an AI Course?*

That's me! Subtle as a meat-axe! :biggrin

Tom


----------



## MiaBella Farm (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: Anyone interested in attending an AI Course?*

Ok everyone, I have sent an email to Bio-genics to find out availability and will let you know more when they respond.

Thanks for all the interest! This is great!

Tom, Tom, Tom...what do do with you! :rofl


----------



## Theresa (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Anyone interested in attending an AI Course?*

Well, I would like to come but it will depend on when it is. Maybe we could go together Sondra if it works out with our schedule.
Theresa


----------



## Sunny Daze (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: Anyone interested in attending an AI Course?*

I wish you were closer! I have been trying to find a class near me with no success...


----------



## Madfarmer (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: Anyone interested in attending an AI Course?*

Are we gonna have a picnic? Man, there's nothin like pokin' stuff up a goat's hiney to work up an appetite! :crazy :crazy fftopic


----------



## MiaBella Farm (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: Anyone interested in attending an AI Course?*

I am sure we could work something out Tom :biggrin


----------



## Qvrfullmidwife (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Anyone interested in attending an AI Course?*

"Man, there's nothin like pokin' stuff up a goat's hiney to work up an appetite!"

Tell me about it, we just CIDR 16 today!

We are likely interested, it all depends upon scheduling.


----------



## MiaBella Farm (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: Anyone interested in attending an AI Course?*

Well, either these people are way too busy or they don't want to hold a class in the Houston area...no one will email or call me back!
UGH!

I will keep trying and keep ya'll posted...it is looking like we may need to wait on this until next year...(sigh) :/


----------



## MiaBella Farm (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: Anyone interested in attending an AI Course?*

SO...of course as soon as I posted the above...I got a call from Bio-Genics and they will not be able to give us a class until early December...

OF COURSE... I need confirmed attendees by the end of TODAY because the office will be closing tomorrow for a week and their schedule will be closed.

If we can't do this, this year...there is always next December! :biggrin


----------



## stacy adams (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: Anyone interested in attending an AI Course?*

Goofy question.. When you bring your "in heat" doe to one of these things (& Vicki's not there with her buck :rofl Do you get your semen from the people putting on the course? I would love to attend an AI course!


----------



## MiaBella Farm (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: Anyone interested in attending an AI Course?*

From what I understand you need to have semen to bring to the class. You can buy it from Bio-Genics as well.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Anyone interested in attending an AI Course?*

December is fine for me. I would for sure like to come. If you are a member of SCTGA you might want to put up a blurb with them, they have a yahoo group.

They have all sorts of bloodlines of semen Stacy, go to their site and look on domestic, plus they will have been to convention and collected all over before December, so they should have more bucks collected than are on the website to pick from. And as long as we have a confirmed date, I can CIDR 4 does for sure, could be 6 if anybody wants to come but doesn't want to bring a goat. Vicki


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: Anyone interested in attending an AI Course?*

Heh Stacey! I did not know we could bring does for Vicki's buck to AI clinic. GOOD DEAL!
Who you bringing Vicki-? who cares- I'm coming with a trailer!
L


----------



## birdiegirl (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Anyone interested in attending an AI Course?*

I would like to attend.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Anyone interested in attending an AI Course?*

My bucks are always standing in the woods ready to breed, anyone can bring their does anytime they want...well call ahead and make sure his dance card isn't full  Vicki


----------



## MiaBella Farm (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: Anyone interested in attending an AI Course?*

Ok, bumping this up...anyone else interested?

I have paid my non-refundable deposit and the class is scheduled for the end of November/beginning of December...still waiting for a confirmed date from Bio-Genics http://www.biogenicsltd.com/index.html

Let me know if you wish to join us and I'll email you more information.
Michelle


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Anyone interested in attending an AI Course?*

I won't be coming. sorry


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: Anyone interested in attending an AI Course?*

I am still interested but really need to know the dates before I can commit. If it is a weekend I cannot attend. I have markets and shows everyweekend from October through December.


----------



## SALTCREEK_Nubians_Linda (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: Anyone interested in attending an AI Course?*

That's right Tom. Buy the mountain's semen. Go get 'em boy. :rofl :rofl :rofl


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Anyone interested in attending an AI Course?*

I will be coming for sure. Vicki


----------



## SALTCREEK_Nubians_Linda (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: Anyone interested in attending an AI Course?*

That is my off season. And I do have a doe I'd like to try it with. I just don't think she will ride in the car very well. And my car wouldn't make it so far anyway. I have a pen for the back of my small pick-up, sort of like yours Vicki. I wonder if I can just buy the tarpolin part by itself to cover it with. DH made the pen for me from cattle panel. He just needs to put a few finishing touches on it. Oh, hey. I forgot that I have an even smaller wooden pen, perfect for one doe. How much is this going to cost me if I come? Where are you doing this again? I don't think I can drive BY MYSELF INTO Houston. Uh uh. :nooo This gal would like to have some of the mountain's progeny as well. :biggrin

To get our doe to be in heat when we need her to be, would it be wise to lute her prior to beinging her down, if we go to all this trouble?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Anyone interested in attending an AI Course?*

Linda they are just south of me, so no driving into Houston  Vicki


----------



## Theresa (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Anyone interested in attending an AI Course?*

I don't think I will be able to make it either. That is a busy time of year for us.
Theresa


----------



## SALTCREEK_Nubians_Linda (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: Anyone interested in attending an AI Course?*

I just spoke to DH about it. He's got to have some time to think about it, financially. I'll let you know.


----------



## MiaBella Farm (Jul 22, 2008)

BUMP


----------



## shawhee (Jun 28, 2008)

Hey Michelle,
Just seeing this today. I may be interested as well. I might have a doe that I could AI. And I have been wanting to learn. 

Shawna


----------



## MiaBella Farm (Jul 22, 2008)

Great! I'll email you some additional information.


----------



## Feral Nature (Oct 26, 2007)

Very interested but cannot commit today, financial issues. I love procedures, I'm just used to doing them on humans :lol


----------

